# Browning 1911 380 ACP



## cofcortez (Dec 22, 2015)

Can I own and register a used 1911 380 ACP in California?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

cofcortez said:


> Can I own and register a used 1911 380 ACP in California?


I think you would be better off looking up your local laws there, on your computer. You might find someone here who lives in California, but you should be able to look up your state's laws on firearms...especially there. You guys have some strict gun laws.


----------

